# 2016 Gulf Breeze Optimist 41st Annual Family Fishing Rodeo



## lisanewell (Apr 4, 2014)

The Gulf Breeze Optimist Family Fishing Rodeo returns for its 41st year in May. Spearfishing will be May 13-15 and Hook and Line Division will be May 14-15, 2016.

This year, over $7,000 in cash and prizes will be awarded. There is a $1,000 cash grand prize and a $750 Lionfish Boat Award.

Entry fee is $25. Kids aged 9 and under are free with an adult entry. The event will be held at Shoreline Park South in Gulf Breeze, with weigh ins Saturday and Sunday from 2 to 5 p.m.

1st, 2nd and 3rd place prized will be awarded in the following categories: 

Hook and Line:
Amberjack
Bluefish
Bonito
Croaker
Dolphin
Flounder
Grouper
King Mackerel
Lady Fish
Ling/Cobia
Other Legal Snapper
Pompano
Redfish
Red Snapper
Sheepshead
Spanish Mackerel
Speckled Trout
Trigger Fish
Tuna
Wahoo
White Trout
Whiting

Spearfishing:
Amberjack
Largest Lionfish
Red Snapper
Legal Grouper
Trigger Fish
Smallest Lionfish
Flounder

Tickets are available at Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle; Hot Spots Bait & Tackle; Outcast Bait & Tackle; Tight Lines Bait & Tackle; Half Hitch Bait & Tackle, Navarre; Dive Pros; Scuba Shack; MBT Divers and Bay Breeze Dive Center.

All proceeds are used to benefit youth programs in our local community. Gulf Breeze Optimist Club is a 501(c)(3) organization and all contributions are tax deductible. Join our club and make a positive difference in the lives of youth. 

For information, call Verne Rhodes at (850) 261-3731.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is coming up soon!


----------



## Fido (Oct 28, 2007)

What time are the scales open?


----------

